# New here with my husband diagnosed with 47 XXY Klinefelter syndrome



## babylonwish (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi friends, im glad to find this forum, here is our story:
we've been on and off trying to get pregnant for almost 2 years after marriage, i thought it could be my problem and I went to my OB couple of times, was told I should't have a problem, just relax and keep trying... until my husband got his Semen analysis results last month- twice with zero count, we were so shocked/upset but still was hoping that the cause can be sth not so severe- such as obstructive reasons. Then the blood test results just came back yesterday -- it is the most impossible thing for me to accept - my husband got an extra X and it shows comment from doctor notes- Klinefelter Syndrome.  
Other than the diagnosis process above, i think I'm going through some depression/fear too, first, it's hard for me to accept my husband is not a normal man - by reading the symptoms online is so scary, but my husband actually doesn't have most of the symptoms (he is intelligent and looks manly), but i do find something looks consistent with the symptoms -- he is tall and with slightly bigger breasts.  that is really the only thing i can find. I don't want to treat him differently, i really want to support him, but i am so worried and depressed...
My second biggest concern is if we still have a chance to have our biological baby, and what are the steps, we scheduled doc app with some local urologists for next month (because they are too busy). 
I hope to hear some successful stories with same condition, or some mental support for this disease. thanks so much everyone!


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Babylonwish, it is such a shock recieving an azoospermia diagnosis and it is understandable that your emotions and your thoughts are in turmoil. You are trying to cope with a lot at the moment and the uncertainty about having biological children can cause you to think all sorts of things. I found it best to take things a day at a time but the thing that has helped me above all has been the support of my husband and getting through things together. your husband will be hurting too and no doubt struggling to come to terms with things. His diagnosis doesnt change who he is and definitely doesn't make him any less of a man. The best advice I ever got came during day when I was in complete turmoil, a good friend said to me, go home and make your husband a special dinner, build him up and reinforce to him how much you love him. He needs you right now just as much as you need him, probably more so. I did that and he has done the same for me when I have struggled with disappointing egg collections, poor scan results and early miscarriage, he has always made me know that whatever happens or whatever my body does he still loves me and cares for me. Hopefully people on here with Klinefelter's diagnosis will be able to help you with advice from their experience. You might also find counselling helpful to help you rationalise and make sense of your thoughts, it definitely helped me in the early stages X


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Well, your husband is the same man he was before his blood test results. Or on your wedding day or the day you fell in love with him. Other than that - intelligent and manly - you haven't done too badly at all, have you   I do hope you get over the initial shock of it and don't treat your husband any differently.

In terms of having a baby genetically linked to both of you, you'll be able to find out from the urologist. But yes, one day at a time.


----------



## pixiepie123 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi

I can see that this is a difficult time for you and just wanted to say that it is a huge shock when you discover something so unexpected. I have a good understanding of Klinefleter's syndrome and I can understand the words you have used. You may find this website helpful to understand better. It is a shame that the doctor didn't speak to you both about it a little more, but there are lots of website available to help understand this for you both.

http://www.rarechromo.co.uk/html/home.asp


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Babylonwish 

I'm so sorry to read of your husband's diagnosis and have got to agree with Pixiepie, you probably could have been given more information to relieve the distress. 
Your husband hasn't changed and I'm sure he would be devastated to read your post. It is a time for both of you to come together & support each other. I'll bet you felt particularly concerned when you thought the problems were with you, well please remember those feelings now as I'm sure that is how he feels 
We have a couple of threads on Kleinfelters, they've not been posted on for a while but if you reply then you should get some answers.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323520.msg5845471#msg5845471

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323519.msg5845469#msg5845469

My cousin has Kleinfelters. He's a couple of weeks older than me & only got married last year. A kinder & more lovely man you couldn't meet. He got his diagnosis at puberty so has lived with it for ever. It's not the end of the world 

Bundles xx

*PLEASE NOTE*

Ladies, please remember that this is a forum for support and as such we should be mindful of how we word our replies. Sometimes, people are in shock when they talk of their situation & it is important that we don't rush to criticise, but instead offer support & ideas.

Thank you


----------



## babylonwish (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you so much for all your support!! I feel much better today, I think I just need some time to accept this..
dileas, thanks for your encouragement, actually today we went for a party with our friends, and talking with friends make me feel life is good again, my husband is still him of course.
No matter what happens, life is still going on, and life is short, I should be optimistic 

Watermelonbelly, thank you for your nice words! Yes, I think my husband reacted better than me, he is trying to comfort me instead. He also has a big heart!

Hi Pixiepie123, thanks for the information! I am collecting more information now, because when we got this diagnosis we were in the middle stage of transferring to a better clinic, so the old clinic doctor didn't want to tell us more (yea shame on her), we already scheduled the follow-up visit with our new clinic next week, i believe the doctor will talk us through about the condition and next steps.

bundles, you are so sweet, thanks for your warm support! I will read through the information!


----------

